# horizontal-doublewall-vaccum monitored oil tank



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

help!!:blink:

has anybody ever piped one of these in?

maybe one of you guys can direct me to some websites.

i've installed oil tanks before but this type to new to me.

any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Vince

the tenents had to build a igloo to stay warm:laughing:


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope this helps:
http://westeel-nsi-tanks.com/ 

Paul


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

PaulW said:


> Hope this helps:
> http://westeel-nsi-tanks.com/
> 
> Paul


thanks paul.

sorry i didn't reply sooner.

i got the info i needed and the tank is installed.

Vince


----------

